

How to open source just the public assets of your Rails site - derwiki
http://ghurrell.github.com/git-filter-branch-lightning-talk

======
derwiki
I believe the rationale being, these assets are public -anyway-, but
officially open-sourcing them makes you hold the code to a higher standard.

